# Chromebook and Garmin



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

So I am thinking of getting a chromebook since my laptop was stolen. I am curious if I can still upload to strava from my Edge 305 via USB with one though. Searched but no luck.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

that's a good question. I have no idea if Garmin Communicator will work on Chrome OS. This sounds like a good question to ask Garmin.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Manual upload*

It appears you can do manual uploads from some Garmin GPS units.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I bet the Windows tablets will work fine. It's just those with other OSes that may be difficult. 

I would bet that if you can save a ride to the microSD card, you could then put that card into a tablet to do a manual file upload if the card shows up under the browser when you hit manual file upload.

This brings to mind how long it took Garmin to support Macs. I'm sure part of it has to do with the limitations of the OS itself. But people are starting to want to get rid of laptops and desktops for smaller devices. This is a big reason why I do not see getting rid of my desktop anytime soon. I do too much content creation that requires more processing oomph and flexibility than consumption devices allow. Even using a laptop for some of the things I do is tedious. And manipulating maps and geographic data are a big reason I won't be moving away from Windows for good, either.

So in large part, my decisions about which computing devices to purchase are largely determined by the things I do and the software I use.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yes*



NateHawk said:


> I would bet that if you can save a ride to the microSD card, you could then put that card into a tablet to do a manual file upload if the card shows up under the browser when you hit manual file upload.


My Android ASUS Transformer tablet recognizes files in the GPS memory (not the microSD card) which you can upload manually. I have to take out the micro SD card, stick it into a USB stick, and upload manually. I assume I could also put it into a SD card adapter and plug it directly into the SD slot on the keyboard.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> Nope, I spent a lot of time on this and also researched it in the Garmin forums.


that sucks. guess that will keep me off of other tablet OSes and tied into the Windows environment on just about all my devices for the forseeable future. At some point, I will be looking to replace my now-dead laptop with a tablet for travel purposes. the biggest thing it needs to be able to do is manage files from my still cameras, GoPro, and GPSes.


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

So far from what I have read, the tablet computers (is Chromebook a tablet? I am computer dumb for sure) are not yet rated acceptable for serious photo/video editors unless using an app like Picasa. Yeah I know it is super basic, but for phone pic users like me, it works. Remember, I am still using an Edge 305. I am old school and would still use a VIC20 if I could get away with it-lol!

Also no info that is reliable about being able to use Garmin Comm on one yet. I will post what I can find and understand.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Eureka!*

Eureka! I decided to go back and try manual upload again on my Android ASUS Transformer TF700T and it worked! I don't know what has changed since I tried numerous times last summer. I suspect it is the new file manager I installed, ES File Explorer because I couldn't upload to either Garmin Connect nor Strava. Now I can do manual uploads to both. This is great news for when I'm on biking tips. When you attach the full keyboard to the Transformer you have one incredibly thin and light tablet that now does just about everything.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/439089303​


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

good to hear it works.

I'm a little unclear on the procedure, though. Are you saying that using the memory card slot on the device itself does not work at all, and that you even have to remove the card for the USB method to work? It's kinda odd, but I wonder if there's some kind of hardware restriction on the number of additional devices can be connected at once?


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice- 

The Garmin site is poop, no surprise right? I have decided when the insurance check comes to just pick up another standard laptop with a standard windows OS. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

If I plug the GPS unit into tablet via USB it only recognizes the internal memory, not the microSd card. As you probably know a regular computer would recognize both. But I can take the microSD card out of the GPS and plug it into the tablet USB port and the tablet recognizes it. I can't find my microSD to SD card converter but I would assume that would just plug into the SD card slot on the keyboard base. I would probably go that route since I use the USB port for a mouse, which I need for serious computing.

This is a real game changer for me and I am now exploring serious Photo editing tools that work on raw files. Then I would have an excellent travel computer.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> If I plug the GPS unit into tablet via USB it only recognizes the internal memory, not the microSd card. As you probably know a regular computer would recognize both. But I can take the microSD card out of the GPS and plug it into the tablet USB port and the tablet recognizes it. I can't find my microSD to SD card converter but I would assume that would just plug into the SD card slot on the keyboard base. I would probably go that route since I use the USB port for a mouse, which I need for serious computing.
> 
> This is a real game changer for me and I am now exploring serious Photo editing tools that work on raw files. Then I would have an excellent travel computer.


Ahhhh, I see what you're saying. In my original comment, I was not suggesting trying to read the microSD card from the GPS. Rather, I was making the assumption that most tablets have their own mircoSD card slots and you could just transfer the card from the GPS to the tablet, read the file, and upload from there. Didn't stop to think that there are tablets out there with regular sized SD card slots, since it seems there are so few anymore.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Garmin Connect redesign*



cstem said:


> The Garmin site is poop, no surprise right?


Garmin announced a redesign but they only said coming in Q1. The search feature is my only major complaint.


----------



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

You can manually upload through a Chromebook. Works great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Shopping for a Chromebook or Android tablet as well. Sounds like no problems in connecting a Garmin 500 to either one through the USB port (adapter required for the tablet). Then just manually finding the file as if using an external drive. Correct???

Working for everyone on Strava, TrainingPeaks, and Garmin Connect?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Iowagriz said:


> Shopping for a Chromebook or Android tablet as well. Sounds like no problems in connecting a Garmin 500 to either one through the USB port (adapter required for the tablet). Then just manually finding the file as if using an external drive. Correct???
> 
> Working for everyone on Strava, TrainingPeaks, and Garmin Connect?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I'm doing manual uploads to Garmin Connect and Strava via my 800.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Wherewolf said:


> I'm doing manual uploads to Garmin Connect and Strava via my 800.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


Thanks, thought so, but wanted to confirm prior to buying.


----------



## yooper1019 (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure if you have a newer iPhone or Android phone but if you do it would be cheaper to sell your 500 and pick up a 510 which will upload wirelessly via Bluetooth on your phone and Garmin Connect app. Plus Live Tracking! Cheaper than buying a new laptop anyway.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Back to the drawing board; connected my 500 to a display Chromebook (HP14 and Samsung). Went through the "files" icon and it wasn't recognized. It could be due to a locked down display model, but I don't think it was locked down.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been looking for something similar, but no luck. However, if you've got a 510/810 there's a pretty nice solution.

https://tapiriik.com/

With that site, you can sync a bunch of different stuff. I'm able to upload my 510 files to garmin connect via bluetooth, then have this site sync GC to Training Peaks. All the data crosses over with no issue so far. Only downside is it takes a little time ~60mins. For $5 it'll do it automatically. When I'm home, I still upload through the computer and cable, but on the road, this has been working well.

Would love a chromebook or cheap version of a macbook air that do this stuff, download/store gopro videos, etc...Soon maybe


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump to see if anyone is having luck in uploading from 500 via chromebook. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Bump to see if anyone is running basecamp on a chromebook and/or whether they have a way to install courses (or gpx files) from a chromebook to a garmin unit.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

my edge 305 won't come up as a drive or anything when connected to my hp chromebook 

any workarounds that don't involve buying new hardware?


----------

